# il tasto con >< non funziona

## xlyz

la tastiera dovrebbe essere configurata corretamente (in rc.conf e XF86Config)

ma il tasto con > e < (in basso a sinistra vicino allo shift, per intenderci) non dà segni di vita

gli altri tasti funzionano correttamente (comprese le accentate)

suggerimenti?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

E' rotta la tastiera, cambiala...

----------

## xlyz

in win funzia,  ergo non e' la tastiera

----------

## Ginko

Lancia xev e guarda quale keycode genera quello

specifico tasto. Dovrebbe essere il 94 se non sbaglio.

  --Gianluca

----------

## xlyz

esatto

```
KeyPress event, serial 23, synthetic NO, window 0x1c00001,

    root 0x48, subw 0x0, time 1208296, (176,169), root:(273,283),

    state 0x0, keycode 94 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ""

KeyRelease event, serial 23, synthetic NO, window 0x1c00001,

    root 0x48, subw 0x0, time 1208424, (176,169), root:(273,283),

    state 0x0, keycode 94 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  ""
```

e adesso?

----------

## cerri

setta la tastiera come pc105 e non come pc104.

----------

## xlyz

grazie, ora funzia

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

ho avuto lo stesso problema e la stessa soluzione per il mio box ma sul laptop (un Asus che tiene questo tasto a destra vicino le frecce) pc105 non lo correge. Quale map dovrei usare, o dovrei cambiare model?

----------

## cerri

Credo che sia la tastiera eng. Ci sono i tasti italiani accentati?

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Credo che sia la tastiera eng. Ci sono i tasti italiani accentati?

 

Si'... e' italiana ma tiene questa stranezza...

----------

## bsolar

Uhm... qui c'è riportato un problema simile. Prova a dargli un'occhiata...

----------

## cerri

Dai un'occhiata al file /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.lst e guarda se c'e' qualcosa che ti puo' essere utile.

----------

## cerri

bsolar: sei diventato VETERAN  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   congratulazioni!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> bsolar: sei diventato VETERAN      congratulazioni!!!  

 

Gia, un'ottantina di post fa, credo...  :Very Happy: 

Comunque vuoi mettere essere il "piccolo aiutante di Tux"?  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 :Evil or Very Mad:  CENSURA  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  CENSURA 

 

Cosa censura? Sei un po' come il piccolo aiutante di Babbo Natale, solo la versione Linux...  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

bsolar....

----------

## IgaRyu

 *cerri wrote:*   

> setta la tastiera come pc105 e non come pc104.

 

Stesso problema comparso qualche rsync fa.... scusate la domanda idiota ... come si cambia tipo di tastiera in pc105 ??

----------

## cerri

Nel file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   setta la tastiera come pc105 e non come pc104. 
> 
> Stesso problema comparso qualche rsync fa.... scusate la domanda idiota ... come si cambia tipo di tastiera in pc105 ??

 

Tecniche di troubleshooting pseudo-voodoo...

----------

## enx89

Ho anch'io questo problema  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  !!! Dopo aver fatto le prove suggerite non è cambiato niente!!! ho una banalissima tastiera nortek da 10 Euro?! Aiuto non sono come fare il maggiore e minore!!! 

ENx

----------

## enx89

lanciando questo comando

```
setxkbmap -rules xfree86 -model pc105 -layout it -option ""
```

il <> funzionano, ma modificando opportunamente il file /etc/XF86Config non funzionano!   :Mad: 

Qualche idea?

ENx

----------

## cerri

Il file e' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4!!!!

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Il file e' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4!!!!

 

Il file è /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 se esiste perché viene letto prima di XF86Config.

----------

## cerri

Ma deve esistere, altrimenti non ha gentoo...  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma deve esistere, altrimenti non ha gentoo... 

 

Io non ho mai avuto XF86Config-4 in Gentoo.

----------

## cerri

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma deve esistere, altrimenti non ha gentoo... 

 

No anzi io non ho mai avuto quel file su gentoo, sempre e solo XF86Config.

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

 

Non è indispensabile averlo, semplicemente se c'è viene usato, se non c'è X cerca XF86Config. È una questione di priorità.

Io l'ho creato con xf86config e di default lo chiama XF86Config (poi naturalmente l'ho pulito da tutti quei commenti inutili...). Non so come lo chiamano gli altri script...

----------

## cerri

allora mea culpa, sapevo della storia di come cerca i file xfree (che in realta' e' piu' complessa) ma su Gentoo ho sempre e solo avuto -4, cosi' lo davo per scontato... boh!

----------

## enx89

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma deve esistere, altrimenti non ha gentoo... 

 

Mi dispiace doverti contraddire, ma io ho il file XF86Config con la gentoo, e ho sempre usato XF86Config con la gentoo!

Comunque Xfree legge XF86Config come testimonia il file di log:

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 10 20:56:09 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"
```

Ma il mio dilemma è un altro:

perchè con 

```
setxkbmap -rules xfree86 -model pc105 -layout it -option ""
```

 va e con il file di configurazione no?

tra l'altro se cambio, nel file di configurazione, il layout della tastiera in "us" non cambia nulla e il layout rimane "it".

ENx

----------

## enx89

Il problema è stato risolto!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

In XF86Config c'era la riga di caricamento di "GLcore" o qualcosa del genere.

Tirato via "Load GLcore"  tutti i tasti della tastiera funzionano!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto

ENx

----------

## bsolar

 *enx89 wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Ma deve esistere, altrimenti non ha gentoo...  
> 
> Mi dispiace doverti contraddire, ma io ho il file XF86Config con la gentoo, e ho sempre usato XF86Config con la gentoo!

 

Ha gia fatto mea culpa, povero cerri non bastonatelo più...  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

Grazie del supporto   :Embarassed:  .

(  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## brainnolo

in xfree 4.3.0-r2 tutti i bug riguardanti la tastiera son stati risolti (ricordatevi l'etc-update dopo il merge ghghghg)

----------

